# From Bondage pair to Bonded pair?



## Kenziekenz (Dec 5, 2011)

So as some of you know my cockatiels have had babies  All four of my eggs hatched and they are growing great! There had been some concerns raised about my birds being a bondage pair as opposed to a bonded pair. I had never seen my birds groom each other or follow each other around. My male (Sampson) would try, but my female (Puppy) wanted nothing to do with him.

Well, I let them out today to get a little break and stretch their wings, and they pleasantly surprised me. They sat next to each other and groomed themselves and each other  

Well, I thought it was adorable so I took pictures. 




























Yay! Maybe spending all that time cooped up together in the box has done them some good 

Also, because I thought it was adorable... a picture of my oldest baby. He or she is 7 days old today.  He already has dark spots on his wings and slightly open eyes!  









If you experts can tell me what kind of babies you think I will get that would be great since I'm not even exactly what to call the color of the parents. :/


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Aw! Cute cockatiels!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

awwww cute!!!! Im glad Puppy and Sampson are bonding! The baby is so cute too I love baby tiels!

If there are no unknown splits, all of the girls will be lutinos split to whiteface and all of the boys will be normal greys split to whiteface, lutino, and pearl. But they could have some unknown splits to surprise you with. These babies will be very easy to sex because Sampson is a sex-linked mutation( all girls will be lutinos).

Sampson is a lutino and Puppy is a whiteface pearl.


----------



## Kenziekenz (Dec 5, 2011)

Well thats good that they are going to be so easy to sex! And I am so glad Sampson and Puppy are bonding! Since after all, thats what I was really hoping for when I added Puppy to the flock 

Another adorable thing, my lovebird Skittle (who is in the same room as the other two) has gotten very "mate-y" with me since the arrival of the babies. I think hearing them all the time is getting to him. Every time I hold him he does heart wings for me, and he taps me with his beak and regurgitates food on me (yuck! but still cute!  ). I dont think any other animal has ever felt this close to me. Haha.

One more question. The cage the tiels are in is 33x22x29 (I post a picture of it on the "show your cage thread). At the rate the babies are growing...how long am I going to be able to house mom and dad with the babies? I would think with 6 tiels in the cage it would get pretty crowded, pretty fast. 

Obviously I don't plan to keep all the babies, so it would be temporary, but I would love to hear what you guys think.


----------



## fuzzipurr (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm so happy they are bonding. Great pics.


----------



## lattelove (Aug 30, 2011)

Glad they are getting bonded  those are some cute pix!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Yea that cage will be a little small for all six of them but it is temporary so you could easily house them til you find homes for the babies. Or get an extra cage to house the babies in once they wean.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Look at how they are getting along!  I'm jealous! lol I wish Gibbs and Hetty would be that lovey again. If all your girls will be lutino and all your boys grey.. then that little one you are holding is a little boy!  Also, if look at your other babies close enough.. where there eyes are (even before they are opened) greys will have a dark area and lutinos will have a lighter/pink area. It's nice being able to tell what the babies are from the get go!


----------

